# Weak back legs



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

My new mouse merlin seems to walk very low and his back legs really stretch behind him when he walks is this normal?? also you can feel his spine just below the end of the head/neck.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it an all the time thing, when you reach in, etc. Pictures are really the best way to see what is going on.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

he just seems to leave them stretched out after he takes a step like he drags them a little, also you can fell his spine below his neck, is this normal?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

It doesn't quite sound normal. Does his tail feel slightly like a string of 'beads' or is it plump and healthy? How is the rest of his health... fur, eyes? Stool loose, or well formed?


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

His tail is fine, plump as you say, his eyes are fine, no discharge and his fur is good aswell, his stools are fine they are well formed and are never runny


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

He does this all the time? Seconding picture/s.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes he always walks and leaves them dragged out abit, so much you can see the underside of his feet


----------

